# Review: Power Rotary Scissors



## Austinite

As some of you know I recently pulled the trigger on the Power Rotary Scissor. It came in the other day and today, I got to play with it. So here is my review...

*BASIC INFO:*
- Purchased from R & R Products
- Paid: $300+ shipping (price just went up again).
- Shipping time: 4 business days.

*UNBOXING:
*Well packaged. Box arrived with no damage. Come with 4 things:

- Instruction Manual
- 5 Plug adapters
- 3 Housing adapters
- 1 Power Rotary Scissor









*INSTALLATION:
*Very simple install. Of course, I watched @Ware's video and ditched the manual. 2 screws, pull the head off and mount the new one using any adapters if needed.

I used my Ryobi straight shaft string trimmer and just purchased an attachment rod for the Rotary Scissors.









*FIRST IMPRESSIONS:
*I was so excited to get to cutting with this blade. I first used my 18 volt trimmer by Ryobi. It worked for 3 seconds at a time and it would shut off the unit. Instantly thought, OK... must be lacking power. Let me try my 40 volt unit. Loaded it onto the 40 volt unit and it spun faster, WAY faster. But again, it shut off after a few seconds. After messing with it for a few minutes I realized that it may be too much power. So I dialed back on the trigger a bit and sure enough, the blade was spinning nonstop.






I cut some tall grass with it, up against the tree and around a flower bed. Perfect cut, very smooth. I then tried the vertical cut around the flower bed edges. It did OK there, but I wasn't a fan of how it handled heavy curvature. But nonetheless, it did well. It also could be my skill-set, remember this is first few minutes of handling it.

*FINAL THOUGHTS/Pros & Cons:
*
I certainly do not regret my purchase. Very happy with it and I know I will get many many hours of cutting with it. It's pretty hefty with a bit of weight to it, probably 3 to 4 times heavier than the string trimmer head, but still, not too heavy where it would hinder performance. Great cut. Especially like the humps on the bottom that allow you to glide the scissors across your low cut lawn. Personally, I know I could never get a string trimmer to cut so evenly. My hand is just not that steady so I would say this is Goof Proof! Absolutely happy with it and can't wait to use it again.

*Pros: 
*- Easy installation
- Glides on the ground for an even cut. 
- Clean cuts, no brown tips on grass blades. 
- Extremely easy to use, even for beginners. 
- After testing, I can confirm this will replace string trimmer use for my lawn. 
- Did not damage tree when bumped against it.

*Cons:
*- Needs to be greased regularly - so I am told, we shall see. Grease can be purchased here.
- Very loud at high RPM, VERY loud. Sounds like a chainsaw almost.

*Please take note of ware's comment below:
*


ware said:


> For anyone reading this, I would order the Landscape Blade direct from the distributor, Seago International. As I mentioned here, they have been offering TLF members a 10% discount and free shipping. Just mention the TLF discount when you call in to order - it is cheaper than ordering it from R&R. :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I've been debating buying one of these. How low do you think your mower cut needs to be to justify one of these? Do you think it would be a good purchase if you keep your lawn at 2"?


----------



## TulsaFan

TN Hawkeye said:


> I've been debating buying one of these. How low do you think your mower cut needs to be to justify one of these? Do you think it would be a good purchase if you keep your lawn at 2"?


Personally, I can't justify the expense of one if you are mowing at 2". I would save your money and spend it on something else unless you plan to buy a residential reel mower or greens mower in the immediate future.


----------



## Austinite

Honestly I think there is a lot of uses for it. It's certainly ideal for low cut grass. I'll be using it in the back yard as well which is usually 2 inches +. Around trees and fences, around the patio and to clean up edges of flower beds. I've whacked so many tree trunks with string trimmers, that is now a thing of the past.

Also can't wait to re-stain my fence, because with this unit, I won't have the green line at the bottom where the string trimmer pulverized grass and stained my fence.

But as @TulsaFan said, its not cheap, so make sure you can get your moneys worth out of it.


----------



## AZChemist

Great write up. Another product you will want to keep on hand is Stihl Superclean spray.
It is a spray that will remove the plant resin, clean, and has a lubricant in it as well. Will keep those blades running for a long time. Under $10 a can it's an easy purchase.


----------



## Austinite

AZChemist said:


> Great write up. Another product you will want to keep on hand is Stihl Superclean spray.
> It is a spray that will remove the plant resin, clean, and has a lubricant in it as well. Will keep those blades running for a long time. Under $10 a can it's an easy purchase.


Awesome. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## walk1355

AZChemist said:


> Great write up. Another product you will want to keep on hand is Stihl Superclean spray.
> It is a spray that will remove the plant resin, clean, and has a lubricant in it as well. Will keep those blades running for a long time. Under $10 a can it's an easy purchase.


Where can you buy the spray? Is there an equivalent non Stihl brand??


----------



## Ware

walk1355 said:


> Where can you buy the spray? Is there an equivalent non Stihl brand??


You will probably have to find a Stihl dealer that stocks it. I use Fluid Film on my hedge trimmer blades. I haven't used the Stihl product, but based on AZChemist's description the products sound very similar.


----------



## Kballen11

I was going to wait until spring to purchase these but as you said they have gone up. Any idea if they will go up again before March? Anyone have a crystal ball laying around?


----------



## Austinite

Kballen11 said:


> I was going to wait until spring to purchase these but as you said they have gone up. Any idea if they will go up again before March? Anyone have a crystal ball laying around?


I think this forum generated a lot of demand so they've been selling more than usual. At this rate, I wouldn't be surprised if it goes up again before the end of the year. But really who knows. It's $336 now.


----------



## Ware

Austinite said:


> Kballen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until spring to purchase these but as you said they have gone up. Any idea if they will go up again before March? Anyone have a crystal ball laying around?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this forum generated a lot of demand so they've been selling more than usual. At this rate, I wouldn't be surprised if it goes up again before the end of the year. But really who knows. It's $336 now.
Click to expand...

For anyone reading this, I would order the Landscape Blade direct from the distributor, Seago International. As I mentioned here, they have been offering TLF members a 10% discount and free shipping. Just mention the TLF discount when you call in to order - it is cheaper than ordering it from R&R. :thumbup:



walk1355 said:


> Ordered mine this morning from the distributor. Total was like $274 shipped. That included a bottle of their lube. It was like an extra $5. Not sure if I'll need it, but if it makes lubing it easier, the $5 will be worth it. All I had to do is mention TLF for them to give me the 10% discount and free shipping.


----------



## Austinite

Ware said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kballen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until spring to purchase these but as you said they have gone up. Any idea if they will go up again before March? Anyone have a crystal ball laying around?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this forum generated a lot of demand so they've been selling more than usual. At this rate, I wouldn't be surprised if it goes up again before the end of the year. But really who knows. It's $336 now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For anyone reading this, I would order the Landscape Blade direct from the distributor, Seago International. As I mentioned here, they have been offering TLF members a 10% discount and free shipping. Just mention the TLF discount when you call in to order - it is cheaper than ordering it from R&R. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine this morning from the distributor. Total was like $274 shipped. That included a bottle of their lube. It was like an extra $5. Not sure if I'll need it, but if it makes lubing it easier, the $5 will be worth it. All I had to do is mention TLF for them to give me the 10% discount and free shipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks man. edited and Quoted you in original post so that people see it in the OP.


----------



## Kballen11

Thanks @Ware


----------



## Adrian82

How is the 40V holding up? I installed the unit on my 40V and saw a little smoke from the motor. I used the shaft from the string trimmer. My 40V doesn't seem up to task.


----------



## Austinite

Adrian82 said:


> How is the 40V holding up? I installed the unit on my 40V and saw a little smoke from the motor. I used the shaft from the string trimmer. My 40V doesn't seem up to task.


So far so good. I can't go to full speed for too long or it gets locked up. But I hold the trigger half way and it runs fine. Motor gets hot but no smoke.


----------



## jha4aamu

TN Hawkeye said:


> I've been debating buying one of these. How low do you think your mower cut needs to be to justify one of these? Do you think it would be a good purchase if you keep your lawn at 2"?


i cut my yard about 2" and for me its been well worth it. i know most people who have it are mowing much lower, but the benefit of not having rocks, sticks, debris flying around and hitting me in the leg is priceless.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

jha4aamu said:



> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been debating buying one of these. How low do you think your mower cut needs to be to justify one of these? Do you think it would be a good purchase if you keep your lawn at 2"?
> 
> 
> 
> i cut my yard about 2" and for me its been well worth it. i know most people who have it are mowing much lower, but the benefit of not having rocks, sticks, debris flying around and hitting me in the leg is priceless.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I'll have to give it some thought as the investment is pretty large. I can see a struggle explaining it to the wife.


----------



## TulsaFan

jha4aamu said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been debating buying one of these. How low do you think your mower cut needs to be to justify one of these? Do you think it would be a good purchase if you keep your lawn at 2"?
> 
> 
> 
> i cut my yard about 2" and for me its been well worth it. i know most people who have it are mowing much lower, but the benefit of not having rocks, sticks, debris flying around and hitting me in the leg is priceless.
Click to expand...

I completely forgot about being hit by flying objects from a string trimmer. :lol:

It's probably worth the expense of ridding yourself of that nuisance alone! :thumbup: Just be sure to have some cash left over for some ear plugs. I used new blades the other day and my dog started freaking out over the loud noise. I have never seem him respond like that and he is 12.


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> I completely forgot about being hit by flying objects from a string trimmer. :lol:
> 
> It's probably worth the expense of ridding yourself of that nuisance alone! :thumbup:


#cleansocks


----------



## Dico112lr4

Austinite said:


> As some of you know I recently pulled the trigger on the Power Rotary Scissor. It came in the other day and today, I got to play with it. So here is my review...
> 
> *BASIC INFO:*
> - Purchased from R & R Products
> - Paid: $300+ shipping (price just went up again).
> - Shipping time: 4 business days.
> 
> *UNBOXING:
> *Well packaged. Box arrived with no damage. Come with 4 things:
> 
> - Instruction Manual
> - 5 Plug adapters
> - 3 Housing adapters
> - 1 Power Rotary Scissor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INSTALLATION:
> *Very simple install. Of course, I watched @Ware's video and ditched the manual. 2 screws, pull the head off and mount the new one using any adapters if needed.
> 
> I used my Ryobi straight shaft string trimmer and just purchased an attachment rod for the Rotary Scissors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FIRST IMPRESSIONS:
> *I was so excited to get to cutting with this blade. I first used my 18 volt trimmer by Ryobi. It worked for 3 seconds at a time and it would shut off the unit. Instantly thought, OK... must be lacking power. Let me try my 40 volt unit. Loaded it onto the 40 volt unit and it spun faster, WAY faster. But again, it shut off after a few seconds. After messing with it for a few minutes I realized that it may be too much power. So I dialed back on the trigger a bit and sure enough, the blade was spinning nonstop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut some tall grass with it, up against the tree and around a flower bed. Perfect cut, very smooth. I then tried the vertical cut around the flower bed edges. It did OK there, but I wasn't a fan of how it handled heavy curvature. But nonetheless, it did well. It also could be my skill-set, remember this is first few minutes of handling it.
> 
> *FINAL THOUGHTS/Pros & Cons:
> *
> I certainly do not regret my purchase. Very happy with it and I know I will get many many hours of cutting with it. It's pretty hefty with a bit of weight to it, probably 3 to 4 times heavier than the string trimmer head, but still, not too heavy where it would hinder performance. Great cut. Especially like the humps on the bottom that allow you to glide the scissors across your low cut lawn. Personally, I know I could never get a string trimmer to cut so evenly. My hand is just not that steady so I would say this is Goof Proof! Absolutely happy with it and can't wait to use it again.
> 
> *Pros:
> *- Easy installation
> - Glides on the ground for an even cut.
> - Clean cuts, no brown tips on grass blades.
> - Extremely easy to use, even for beginners.
> - After testing, I can confirm this will replace string trimmer use for my lawn.
> - Did not damage tree when bumped against it.
> 
> *Cons:
> *- Needs to be greased regularly - so I am told, we shall see. Grease can be purchased here.
> - Very loud at high RPM, VERY loud. Sounds like a chainsaw almost.
> 
> *Please take note of ware's comment below:
> *
> 
> 
> ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone reading this, I would order the Landscape Blade direct from the distributor, Seago International. As I mentioned here, they have been offering TLF members a 10% discount and free shipping. Just mention the TLF discount when you call in to order - it is cheaper than ordering it from R&R. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Where did you get the "attachment rod"? I have the same trimmer.


----------



## Austinite

Dico112lr4 said:


> Where did you get the "attachment rod"? I have the same trimmer.


I removed the string trimmer head off my an extra string trimmer I had and used that rod.


----------



## Shindoman

I tried mine for the first time today. I agree on the noise. I had to put foamies in. Kind of cancels out how quiet my MilWaukegan is compared to the Stiihl I had before. And it is heavier but not bad.
Cut is much cleaner and got the hang of it fairly quickly.


----------



## Dico112lr4

Austinite said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the "attachment rod"? I have the same trimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the string trimmer head off my an extra string trimmer I had and used that rod.
Click to expand...

Any chance you remember the sleeve size you used? I don't have calipers to measure mine.

Thanks


----------



## Austinite

No sorry. It's been a while.


----------



## Dico112lr4

25.4 mm sleeve for anyone with the Ryobi 40v.


----------



## Adrian82

Austinite said:


> Adrian82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the 40V holding up? I installed the unit on my 40V and saw a little smoke from the motor. I used the shaft from the string trimmer. My 40V doesn't seem up to task.
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good. I can't go to full speed for too long or it gets locked up. But I hold the trigger half way and it runs fine. Motor gets hot but no smoke.
Click to expand...

*Update*
After the grease cycled through the head, the 40v handles the scissors like a champ.


----------



## Adrian82

Dico112lr4 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the "attachment rod"? I have the same trimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the string trimmer head off my an extra string trimmer I had and used that rod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any chance you remember the sleeve size you used? I don't have calipers to measure mine.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I ordered a new rod (yellow) from Ryobi ($25 with shipping) and I used the 25.4 sleeve. The 24 didn't fit and I didnt put much effort in trying to squeeze the 25.

https://ryobipower.ordertree.com/catalog/product/view/id/835316/s/straight-shaft-assembly-2/
https://www.partswarehouse.com/Ryobi-Homelite-Straight-Shaft-Assembly-RY-3080350-p/hm-308035038.htm
HM-308035038


----------



## shredsobad

Thanks for this info. Anyone here use it on a milwaukee trimmer yet? I know they have an overload protection for the motor.


----------



## ZachUA

Will these fit a shindaiwa home pro 22t string trimmer?


----------



## Jordan90

Would love a write up or video of how you attached to the Ryobi head. I've got an extra string trimmer head that it would be helpful to use on.


----------



## bbbdkc79

I contacted Seago today, and they are still offering the scissor for $300.00, with the 10% TLF discount, and free shipping. But, you need to call, and not order on line, as stated in an earlier post. @Ware, thanks for your input.


----------



## learnt

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I completely forgot about being hit by flying objects from a string trimmer. :lol:
> 
> It's probably worth the expense of ridding yourself of that nuisance alone! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> #cleansocks
Click to expand...

:lol: And, no blood on your shins. Trying to go low with a string trimmer after you've put down pellet fertilizer can yield a few owies! Not to mention sling / ricochet stuff towards your eyes.


----------



## ctrav

The more I use mine the more I like it &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## bbbdkc79

It has arrived. Tomorrow will be installation and test day. I don't have a go-pro, but will let all know how it does.


----------



## ktgrok

I use all manual tools on my lawn, but man do I lust after one of these babies! So very very much.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Snafu on the scissors. The small screw that keeps the shaft and spacers in line stripped the hole. I've sent an email off to Seago, and waiting on a response back.


----------



## ctrav

bbbdkc79 said:


> Snafu on the scissors. The small screw that keeps the shaft and spacers in line stripped the hole. I've sent an email off to Seago, and waiting on a response back.


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully all will be well soon. I really like mine but it gets heavy due to my lawn size...


----------



## walk1355

bbbdkc79 said:


> Snafu on the scissors. The small screw that keeps the shaft and spacers in line stripped the hole. I've sent an email off to Seago, and waiting on a response back.


this exact thing happened to me. They will send you a new one.


----------



## bp2878

I wish these were cheaper. I want a set, but 3 bills seems like too much.


----------



## Babameca

One question for those that use it. Is it going to fit an extension shaft. I may buy an Ego shaft only instead of a tool or attachement, much cheaper...


----------



## walk1355

Babameca said:


> One question for those that use it. Is it going to fit an extension shaft. I may buy an Ego shaft only instead of a tool or attachement, much cheaper...


No. Extension won't work.


----------



## Babameca

walk1355 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question for those that use it. Is it going to fit an extension shaft. I may buy an Ego shaft only instead of a tool or attachement, much cheaper...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Extension won't work.
Click to expand...

Gotcha thanks! Then I will buy the cheapest end tool...


----------



## mtroo

FYI: The 10% discount with free shipping still applies. $270 delivered.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Replacement scissor arrived, and installed. No issues at all with this one. Too dark last night to give it a try, but I did start it up, and it took about a minute or so to get up to full speed. My echo was straining at first trying to get the blades to turn, but once they did, it ran well.


----------



## mtroo

Do these blades need to be sharpened at some point?


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Do any of you guys have natural edging that you have used the scissors with?

It's time-consuming to cut these out with the shovel and maintain clean, crisp lines and was curious how well these do before I purchase one.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Had my first go with the scissors. I have neighbors that have St. Augustine, and I've been maintaining an edge between our lawns. Besides doing an outstanding job around my gardens, it was very easy to use them along my property line. I am very pleased with how they performed.


----------



## lvlikeyv

bp2878 said:


> I wish these were cheaper. I want a set, but 3 bills seems like too much.


Right? I'm having a hard time believing the cost of manufacturing is that high.

But, I still want one l. :lol:


----------



## Mister Bill

lvlikeyv said:


> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish these were cheaper. I want a set, but 3 bills seems like too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Right? I'm having a hard time believing the cost of manufacturing is that high.
> 
> But, I still want one l. :lol:
Click to expand...

Agree, at first glance they appear to be overpriced for what they do. However, looking closer to the details, these are low volume/high profit niche items, and for comparison, a Stihl power scythe attachment is $240ish. The cost of R&D, tooling, and marketing to a smaller audience is going to be much higher per unit than a high brand recognition widget selling by the thousands. The Idech power scissors are well designed, solidly built, and manufactured in Japan.

If you haven't seen this yet, $230.98 shipped and no taxes. For reference, mine was drop shipped from South Carolina.

https://maverickmowersupply.com/385581-power-rotary-scissors-idech-ask-mw23?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIif69nLap6AIVxZ-zCh0OMwLpEAQYASABEgJfG_D_BwE


----------



## EricInGA

Mister Bill said:


> lvlikeyv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish these were cheaper. I want a set, but 3 bills seems like too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Right? I'm having a hard time believing the cost of manufacturing is that high.
> 
> But, I still want one l. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree, at first glance they appear to be overpriced for what they do. However, looking closer to the details, these are low volume/high profit niche items, and for comparison, a Stihl power scythe attachment is $240ish. The cost of R&D, tooling, and marketing to a smaller audience is going to be much higher per unit than a high brand recognition widget selling by the thousands. The Idech power scissors are well designed, solidly built, and manufactured in Japan.
> 
> If you haven't seen this yet, $230.98 shipped and no taxes. For reference, mine was drop shipped from South Carolina.
> 
> https://maverickmowersupply.com/385581-power-rotary-scissors-idech-ask-mw23?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIif69nLap6AIVxZ-zCh0OMwLpEAQYASABEgJfG_D_BwE
Click to expand...

Hole E Sheeet! Bought that so damn fast, nearly cracked my screen haha.

Thanks for the link @Mister Bill


----------



## Biggylawns

There is a huge thread on these in the equipment section.


----------



## Mister Bill

EricInGA said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lvlikeyv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right? I'm having a hard time believing the cost of manufacturing is that high.
> 
> But, I still want one l. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, at first glance they appear to be overpriced for what they do. However, looking closer to the details, these are low volume/high profit niche items, and for comparison, a Stihl power scythe attachment is $240ish. The cost of R&D, tooling, and marketing to a smaller audience is going to be much higher per unit than a high brand recognition widget selling by the thousands. The Idech power scissors are well designed, solidly built, and manufactured in Japan.
> 
> If you haven't seen this yet, $230.98 shipped and no taxes. For reference, mine was drop shipped from South Carolina.
> 
> https://maverickmowersupply.com/385581-power-rotary-scissors-idech-ask-mw23?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIif69nLap6AIVxZ-zCh0OMwLpEAQYASABEgJfG_D_BwE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hole E Sheeet! Bought that so damn fast, *nearly cracked my screen* haha.
> 
> Thanks for the link @Mister Bill
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## lvlikeyv

Mister Bill said:


> If you haven't seen this yet, $230.98 shipped and no taxes. For reference, mine was drop shipped from South Carolina.


That makes a lot more sense! I only saw the price of the OP (Somewhere around $340)
I was likely seeing a sizable mark-up from the distributor as well.

I think I know what this stimulus money is going towards  
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Mister Bill

lvlikeyv said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't seen this yet, $230.98 shipped and no taxes. For reference, mine was drop shipped from South Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes a lot more sense! I only saw the price of the OP (Somewhere around $340)
> I was likely seeing a sizable mark-up from the distributor as well.
> 
> I think I know what this stimulus money is going towards
> Thanks for the update.
Click to expand...

You are most welcome.


----------



## EricInGA

It's not too often a product lives up to the hype...

With that being said, these things are FREAKING AMAZING!!!

I took the head off my Husqvarna trimmer 128LD and used the 26mm sleeve with the square bit that's supplied with the scissors. Fit perfect and installed in about 3 minutes. Added grease (EP-0) to both blade screws and gearbox port. Fired up the trimmer and it had no issues whatsoever spinning these things. I was actually surprised how quiet they were as everyone stated they were loud. I was expecting a chainsaw haha.

I had so many issues getting close to my beds and close to my edging previously with a string trimmer below half inch cut height. The string trimmer would rip and tear and take soil with it. I always had a slight scallop near my edges.

NOT ANY MORE!!!

Started with my edger as usual. Put down a nice edge, then I cut with my 21 Flex, then came and tightened up all my edges with the rotary scissors, blew it all off.

The results speak for themselves!


----------



## Mister Bill

The results do speak for themselves. Your yard looks great.


----------



## EricInGA

Mister Bill said:


> The results do speak for themselves. Your yard looks great.


Thanks Bill!

These things are a blast to use!


----------



## FATC1TY

Mine show up tomorrow, thanks for the heads up on the maverick price. Saved over 100 bucks, that's fantastic.

I don't have the special grease so might have to figure something out.

Excited to not have to pull out my tru cut to get close to the concrete where my GM1600 can't get.


----------



## Mister Bill

FATC1TY said:


> Mine show up tomorrow, thanks for the heads up on the maverick price. Saved over 100 bucks, that's fantastic.
> 
> I don't have the special grease so might have to figure something out.
> 
> Excited to not have to pull out my tru cut to get close to the concrete where my GM1600 can't get.


 :thumbup:


----------



## EricInGA

FATC1TY said:


> Mine show up tomorrow, thanks for the heads up on the maverick price. Saved over 100 bucks, that's fantastic.
> 
> I don't have the special grease so might have to figure something out.
> 
> Excited to not have to pull out my tru cut to get close to the concrete where my GM1600 can't get.


You'll need the grease. I wouldn't recommend even using them without it. They come barely greased. Maybe just enough to see if they will operate but not much more. Any EP-0 grease will work.

You can use a child's medicine syringe to pump it in. The gear box holds roughly twice as much as the blade ports. It's 10cc in each blade port and 20cc in the gear box.


----------



## Kizzle65

[/quote]

Where did you get the "attachment rod"? I have the same trimmer.
[/quote]

You basically use your string trimmer attachment. Take the head off and use the rod. At least that is what I did. Or find a cheap used string trimmer off facebook marketplace, etc.


----------



## bbbdkc79

@EricinGA, thanks for the advice on the syringe. What a difference it makes. I'm loving mine. I have neighbors on each side with SA, so I'm keeping a nice clean edge down both property lines. My flower beds no longer have to have a border, and all around the house the scissors make a nice clean cut.


----------



## cem367

I have an Echo pas 225. I still want to use my string trimmer does I don't want to take off and switch heads every time. Does anyone know Where can I find just the bottom pole of the echo trimmer? I see extensions poles but I don't think that's what I need.


----------



## cwrx82

cem367 said:


> I have an Echo pas 225. I still want to use my string trimmer does I don't want to take off and switch heads every time. Does anyone know Where can I find just the bottom pole of the echo trimmer? I see extensions poles but I don't think that's what I need.


I just bought an extra string trimmer attachment. If I remember correctly, it was from eBay for $70ish.

I eventually switched it to a 3020T bc the pas225 had to be full throttle to get it moving and keep it going. That was before the scissors were nice and broken in, so it may be able to handle it more easily after several goes.


----------



## Ware

cem367 said:


> I have an Echo pas 225. I still want to use my string trimmer does I don't want to take off and switch heads every time. Does anyone know Where can I find just the bottom pole of the echo trimmer? I see extensions poles but I don't think that's what I need.


You could maybe try to find a replacement parts list for the trimmer attachment, but at the end of the day it may be just as cheap to buy another ~$80 PAS trimmer attachment to cannibalize - and hang onto the spare string head in case you ever need it to repair your string trimmer attachment.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Has anyone received their scissors from Maverick supply? I ordered one about a week ago, received PayPal notification but have not received any type of confirmation from them.


----------



## Guest

Got my order confirmation 5 min after placing my order tonight. Will follow up


----------



## Percheron

Hi, on a totally unrelated question, how do you like the California Trimmer? I'm looking at buying a 20" 5 blade in a couple of weeks.

-Derek


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

Philly_Gunner said:


> Has anyone received their scissors from Maverick supply? I ordered one about a week ago, received PayPal notification but have not received any type of confirmation from them.


Ordered on a Friday afternoon. PayPal confirmed payment on Monday. Received a tracking number same day. Arrived on Tuesday. Shipment came from Fort Worth, Texas.


----------



## Mister Bill

Philly_Gunner said:


> Has anyone received their scissors from Maverick supply? I ordered one about a week ago, received PayPal notification but have not received any type of confirmation from them.


I received mine a couple days after ordering. IIRC, confirmation of the order was same day and shipped the next day from South Carolina.


----------



## leifcat1

Too good to be true?

Last week, I was intrigued by the popularity of the power rotary scissors on this website. I began looking on websites trying to find the lowest cost. I stumbled across a website that have them listed for $66 with free shipping.

Let me be absolutely clear. I have no way of validating if this is a legitimate offer. The website looks like it's being operated from China.

With that said, I took the risk and placed an order. Call me a sucker if you want. (I used my Credit Card in the event that this could be fraudulent. I work in Financial Services and feel confident that I could dispute the charge if necessary).

I received a shipping notice the next day that it will take 15-25 days to arrive.

I'll be sure to let everyone know if I got scammed. I know this sounds too good to be true, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to get this tool at a lower price.


----------



## Ware

leifcat1 said:


> Too good to be true?
> 
> Last week, I was intrigued by the popularity of the power rotary scissors on this website. I began looking on websites trying to find the lowest cost. I stumbled across a website that have them listed for $66 with free shipping.
> 
> Let me be absolutely clear. I have no way of validating if this is a legitimate offer. The website looks like it's being operated from China.
> 
> With that said, I took the risk and placed an order. Call me a sucker if you want. (I used my Credit Card in the event that this could be fraudulent. I work in Financial Services and feel confident that I could dispute the charge if necessary).
> 
> I received a shipping notice the next day that it will take 15-25 days to arrive.
> 
> I'll be sure to let everyone know if I got scammed. I know this sounds too good to be true, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to get this tool at a lower price.


The Chinese are known for making knockoffs of, well, pretty much everything. I've even seen them counterfeit these bottle openers that LaRue throws in for free as swag with most orders.

If you send me a link, I would be happy to reach out to my contact at Idech in Japan and ask if they are legit or stolen tech.


----------



## SC Grass Loon

If legit, I would be interested in the link.


----------



## leifcat1

Ware said:


> leifcat1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too good to be true?
> 
> Last week, I was intrigued by the popularity of the power rotary scissors on this website. I began looking on websites trying to find the lowest cost. I stumbled across a website that have them listed for $66 with free shipping.
> 
> Let me be absolutely clear. I have no way of validating if this is a legitimate offer. The website looks like it's being operated from China.
> 
> With that said, I took the risk and placed an order. Call me a sucker if you want. (I used my Credit Card in the event that this could be fraudulent. I work in Financial Services and feel confident that I could dispute the charge if necessary).
> 
> I received a shipping notice the next day that it will take 15-25 days to arrive.
> 
> I'll be sure to let everyone know if I got scammed. I know this sounds too good to be true, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to get this tool at a lower price.
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are known for making knockoffs of, well, pretty much everything. I've even seen them counterfeit these bottle openers that LaRue throws in for free as swag with most orders.
> 
> If you send me a link, I would be happy to reach out to my contact at Idech in Japan and ask if they are legit or stolen tech.
Click to expand...

I just sent you the link via PM. (I didn't want to post it publicly until confirmed). After reading their item description again, I'm feeling less confident about this purchase. It appears that this website stole their item description from OMB Warehouse. OMB sells the item for about $330... :-|

Hoping for the best with this purchase, but preparing for the worst.

I can't believe that people would actually counterfeit bottle openers. How un-original! But I must admit...that's a pretty nice bottle opener. 😁


----------



## Philly_Gunner

I talked to Maverick Mower Supply today to try and get shipping confirmation. They charged me and sent a purchase invoice but now they are apparently back ordered. Of course!!! Argghhh.


----------



## Ware

@leifcat1 I am _really_ anxious to see what you receive, but this is the response I received from Takeshi Nakamichi at Idech:



> Dear John,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.
> 
> It's incredibly super low price!
> 
> We think this is "Fraudulent site".
> 
> Could you warn for your members about Fraudulent site?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Takeshi Nakamichi
> IDECH CORPORATION


This is when we met at GIE.


----------



## MasterMech

Philly_Gunner said:


> I talked to Maverick Mower Supply today to try and get shipping confirmation. They charged me and sent a purchase invoice but now they are apparently back ordered. Of course!!! Argghhh.


I ordered mine via Maverick, received fairly quickly, drop shipped from Stens in Jasper IN. (Not far at all from my family hometown.) Maverick was the lowest price by far, so I'm not surprised if Stens' inventory is depleted and they are having to re-order.


----------



## Guest

Ordered mine Saturday shipped from NC Via UPS should be here Thursday.. yes they are going like hotcakes can't beat the price $230 ish shipped!


----------



## RangersFC

Got my power rotary scissors delivered this afternoon. That's the good news, the bad news is the place I ordered the Ego Multi Head Trimmer attachment from just cancelled my order. And those attachments are sold out everywhere. I'm already invested in the EGO ecosystem, but I'm tempted to just go buy a different trimmer. Oh well, the wait continues.

Unless anyone can recommend another battery trimmer that they they like


----------



## turfnsurf

RangersFC said:


> Got my power rotary scissors delivered this afternoon. That's the good news, the bad news is the place I ordered the Ego Multi Head Trimmer attachment from just cancelled my order. And those attachments are sold out everywhere. I'm already invested in the EGO ecosystem, but I'm tempted to just go buy a different trimmer. Oh well, the wait continues.
> 
> Unless anyone can recommend another battery trimmer that they they like


Who did you place your order through if you don't mind me asking? And did they say why they canceled your order?

I've been waiting since the end of MAY for Ace Hardware to get them and they keep telling me that there are delays (probably related to the pandemic).


----------



## RangersFC

turfnsurf said:


> RangersFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my power rotary scissors delivered this afternoon. That's the good news, the bad news is the place I ordered the Ego Multi Head Trimmer attachment from just cancelled my order. And those attachments are sold out everywhere. I'm already invested in the EGO ecosystem, but I'm tempted to just go buy a different trimmer. Oh well, the wait continues.
> 
> Unless anyone can recommend another battery trimmer that they they like
> 
> 
> 
> Who did you place your order through if you don't mind me asking? And did they say why they canceled your order?
> 
> I've been waiting since the end of MAY for Ace Hardware to get them and they keep telling me that there are delays (probably related to the pandemic).
Click to expand...

Home Depot cancelled the order, no explanation. However, I checked Amazon and they were in stock. It's on a UPS truck for delivery on Monday. I just checked and as of right now, the string trimmer head is still in stock on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071JFXF17/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Johnny5012

Ordered my rotary scissors Friday morning from seago international and got them Saturday. I don't have a large lawn so I bought the Kobalt 10-Amp Corded Electric String Trimmer. For those of you with small lawns The corded trimmer works amazing and is cheap.


----------



## Tbirds25

Interested in item. I cut my grass at 3 3/4. Would this be useful at that height or used for lower heights. And/or would I have a tough time keeping it at a certain height dUe to weight. 
Also, I have a PAS 225 with attachments. Would this item require an all in one or if I can purchase an extension and mount it on there. I do have an old stihl, but it needs service, I just like the idea of not flinging stones and going under fences without ripping the fence apart.


----------



## MasterMech

Tbirds25 said:


> Interested in item. I cut my grass at 3 3/4. Would this be useful at that height or used for lower heights. And/or would I have a tough time keeping it at a certain height dUe to weight.
> Also, I have a PAS 225 with attachments. Would this item require an all in one or if I can purchase an extension and mount it on there. I do have an old stihl, but it needs service, I just like the idea of not flinging stones and going under fences without ripping the fence apart.


It probably won't make you swoon and fawn like is does for us reel low nuts. But, it will do exactly what you are asking it to. regarding mounting it up to the PAS, you need to convert an attachment, not an extension. Two strategies here, either buy an attachment that you want but won't use very often, and swap the heads as needed. Or, just buy the cheapest attachment available and convert that.


----------



## StormTrooper86

Just ordered my power rotary scissors from Seago International. Called them up and they were kind enough to sell me a demo version for $200 including shipping and will still have a warranty like a brand new version. Their customer service group was super nice when I called. Thought this would be helpful for anyone who is on the fence because of pricing. Will update everyone once I am able to put them to use.


----------



## bp2878

My pas225 really struggles spinning these things. Going to buy a dedicated trimmer for them. Probably a stihl. Which one does anyone recommend? I know I need more power than the pas225


----------



## TulsaFan

bp2878 said:


> My pas225 really struggles spinning these things. Going to buy a dedicated trimmer for them. Probably a stihl. Which one does anyone recommend? I know I need more power than the pas225


Did you apply the recommended grease? I think the PAS-225 should work fine once it is broke-in.


----------



## bp2878

TulsaFan said:


> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pas225 really struggles spinning these things. Going to buy a dedicated trimmer for them. Probably a stihl. Which one does anyone recommend? I know I need more power than the pas225
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply the recommended grease? I think the PAS-225 should work fine once it is broke-in.
Click to expand...

I did. Maybe it just isn't broken in yet. Got it late in the season and didn't use but a few times.


----------



## TulsaFan

bp2878 said:


> I did. Maybe it just isn't broken in yet. Got it late in the season and didn't use but a few times.


My PAS-2610 seemed like the clutch was slipping when I first installed it. However, it works great now. I would try to use it this season before you bought another unit.


----------



## Jeff20

Has anyone had there's long enough to notice how long the blade would last? I know it would depend on how much it's used, but I haven't seen anyone ask. It looks like it could be a self sharpening method. Just curious the replacement blade is not cheep either.


----------



## Spdude

Looking to get the Ego multi head unit to power these. However, I have my current setup on my Ryobi 2 cycle and I seemed to have misplaced the adapter kit it came with. Any way to buy just the kit? TIA


----------



## Mightyquinn

Spdude said:


> Looking to get the Ego multi head unit to power these. However, I have my current setup on my Ryobi 2 cycle and I seemed to have misplaced the adapter kit it came with. Any way to buy just the kit? TIA


Yes, just call Seago and they will be more than happy to help you with that. I had to buy the adapter kit for my Stihl because I bought the Kawasaki version from R&R before they started offering the kit.

Make sure you buy the EGO with the motor by the handle and NOT in the head, not sure if that applies to the multi tool or not.


----------



## atticus

Mightyquinn said:


> Make sure you buy the EGO with the motor by the handle and NOT in the head, not sure if that applies to the multi tool or not.


You're good to go with the multi tool. The multi tool base powers all of the attachments.


----------



## MasterMech

Mightyquinn said:


> Spdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to get the Ego multi head unit to power these. However, I have my current setup on my Ryobi 2 cycle and I seemed to have misplaced the adapter kit it came with. Any way to buy just the kit? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Make sure you buy the EGO with the motor by the handle and NOT in the head, not sure if that applies to the multi tool or not.
Click to expand...

All of the MultiHead power units are intrinsically "rear motor", so no problems there. Can buy a rear motor edger/trimmer for PRS conversion.

https://egopowerplus.com/power-15-rear-motor-string-trimmer-with-rapid-reload/
https://egopowerplus.com/edger-rear-motor/


----------



## bretts

bp2878 said:


> My pas225 really struggles spinning these things. Going to buy a dedicated trimmer for them. Probably a stihl. Which one does anyone recommend? I know I need more power than the pas225


My new srm225 wouldn't turn the blades when I first put them on. I had to take it off and power the blades with my 18v drill for a minute or two. Put them back on the srm225 and it seems to be fine. It takes about half throttle to get them moving now.


----------



## Mightyquinn

bretts said:


> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pas225 really struggles spinning these things. Going to buy a dedicated trimmer for them. Probably a stihl. Which one does anyone recommend? I know I need more power than the pas225
> 
> 
> 
> My new srm225 wouldn't turn the blades when I first put them on. I had to take it off and power the blades with my 18v drill for a minute or two. Put them back on the srm225 and it seems to be fine. It takes about half throttle to get them moving now.
Click to expand...

I have heard this a few times as it seems some of them come a little tighter from the factory than others and require a little break in period.


----------



## steffen707

Is IDECH ASK-MW23 the only name in the game? Are there other rotary scissors that people are using?


----------

